# How Do I Remove Ie Explorer Totally ??



## zOaib (Feb 1, 2006)

i dloaded the stupid beta 7 of the ie explorer and it was a complete mistake , just wanna know how i can remove it completely from my computer , are there any cleanign progs or any tips thx ???


----------



## olidude (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm... did you try Google? I might have a suggestion for future beta installs though. One good way of testing apps without screwing up your os is by using VMware or virtual PC (I prefer VMware).

good luck!


----------



## noneed4me2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't know if you can completely remove explorer, even betas, once installed unless you did a restore point. I think this is do to how MS explorer is integrated into your XP. If you can, put your files on a seperate partition and reinstall XP. I always keep my OS on a seperate partition and while it still sucks doing a clean install at least i can keep my data and I use the file and settings transfer wizard and put the settings file on the other partition so it make the reinstall easier. Even if you didn't partition your drive before you installed XP, Partition Magic will let you create a seperate partition even after the OS has been installed but this does have risks, if the partiton resizing or creating fails you'll have to do a total reformat, but i have yet to have that happen. I usually set up partition magic on people's PC's that i have to fix in case i have to do it again later.


----------



## zOaib (Feb 1, 2006)

noneed4me2 said:
			
		

> I don't know if you can completely remove explorer, even betas, once installed unless you did a restore point. I think this is do to how MS explorer is integrated into your XP. If you can, put your files on a seperate partition and reinstall XP. I always keep my OS on a seperate partition and while it still sucks doing a clean install at least i can keep my data and I use the file and settings transfer wizard and put the settings file on the other partition so it make the reinstall easier. Even if you didn't partition your drive before you installed XP, Partition Magic will let you create a seperate partition even after the OS has been installed but this does have risks, if the partiton resizing or creating fails you'll have to do a total reformat, but i have yet to have that happen. I usually set up partition magic on people's PC's that i have to fix in case i have to do it again later.



thx for the tip , will try it !


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 2, 2006)

zOaib said:
			
		

> i dloaded the stupid beta 7 of the ie explorer and it was a complete mistake , just wanna know how i can remove it completely from my computer , are there any cleanign progs or any tips thx ???


BTW, what kind of problems is it causing?


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 2, 2006)

if you dont have problems you could just block it from XP`s access list and deny access from your firewall.


----------



## zOaib (Feb 2, 2006)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> BTW, what kind of problems is it causing?



only if i execute explorer , what it does is , its got missing patches of everything all over it , and the button disappear when u take your mouse over it ! and the whole new design sucks !


----------



## zOaib (Feb 2, 2006)

giorgos th. said:
			
		

> if you dont have problems you could just block it from XP`s access list and deny access from your firewall.



no that screws with windows updates too , internet explorer is a bitch !


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 2, 2006)

From http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/



> How do I uninstall the preview?
> 
> To uninstall Internet Explorer 7 Beta 2 Preview and return to Internet Explorer 6 on Windows XP
> 
> ...


----------



## trog100 (Feb 2, 2006)

download firefox make it your default browser.. leave IE sat there for when u wanna use windows updates.. 

trog


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 3, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> download firefox make it your default browser.. leave IE sat there for when u wanna use windows updates..
> 
> trog


If it messes up Windows Explorer, then he would definately want to go back to the previous version, though.  Also, if it prevents him from downloading updates from windows update, then that would be another reason to downgrade.


----------



## stead (Feb 11, 2006)

if you want to go overkill, use nlite to remove ie from your windows source, lots of things will magically stop working, but at least you do'nt have to worry! or you could use it to intergratethe newest ie into the windows install so you do'nt have to worry about things going wrong...

..of course, its a bit impractical reinstalling windows but still, i do'nt know why but theres somethin gabout installing windows with all the drivers preinstalled that i like, i think i need to get out more


----------



## mex (Feb 12, 2006)

If you want to get rid of Internet Explorere then use add and remove programs, then add/Remove windows components and select IE and then next and finish.


----------



## Aevum (Feb 18, 2006)

theres a little issue with internet explorer, its fully integrated in to windows explorer (the shell), you can test this by going to MY PC and putting a URL in the address bar insted of a local leocation (like a directory), 

there are several shell replacments like litestep and stuff, but you can get rid of explorer 100%.


----------



## zOaib (Feb 18, 2006)

Aevum said:
			
		

> theres a little issue with internet explorer, its fully integrated in to windows explorer (the shell), you can test this by going to MY PC and putting a URL in the address bar insted of a local leocation (like a directory),
> 
> there are several shell replacments like litestep and stuff, but you can get rid of explorer 100%.



u r right , i even called up microsoft , and they told me i can stop it form being my default browser but its not possible to remove it completely since , the windows updtae is integrated with IE , and the windows firewall and other security features , so , its a leech which u gotta live with !


----------



## G.T (Feb 19, 2006)

You may have to "put up with it" on your system (If a M$ O/S user) dun't mean ya gotz ta use it when you can use Firefox instead! =D


----------



## stead (Feb 19, 2006)

u can totally remove it using nlite, if you want to install windows again and want to remove ie you can use that, it also removes 100's of over things from windows, i find it neat myself


----------



## trog100 (Feb 19, 2006)

its not really a leach i f u dont use it.. i keep it handy cos there is is the odd thing that dosnt work with firefox.. not many.. just the odd important ones like my bloody online bank things.. he he he

bill probably wants to know what i have in there.. he he he

the other leach like thing is windows media player.. i dont use that either or the instant messenger or outlook espress.. or automatic updates.. he he.. or its useless firewall.. or its sp2 nagging bloody security warnings.. 

trog


----------



## Aevum (Feb 21, 2006)

as i said, internet explorer is integrated in to windows explorer, basicly, if explorer is running, IE is running,


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 21, 2006)

This is what i found on the net for you....

http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2006/02/installing_and.html

http://www.techenclave.com/forums/uninstall-ie7-beta-from-your-computer-6196.html


----------



## zOaib (Feb 21, 2006)

Dynamic said:
			
		

> This is what i found on the net for you....
> 
> http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2006/02/installing_and.html
> 
> http://www.techenclave.com/forums/uninstall-ie7-beta-from-your-computer-6196.html




good links !


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Feb 23, 2006)

2 get rid of it once for all u need 2 get into a windows registry , its hard 2 get rid of  just like aol...lol...but with a lil rsearch u shouldnt have a problem


----------

